# Pooping Pictures Wanna Share?



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, I would be sooo embarassed if anyone saw me taking a pooping picture. But yours is very nice.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, Your Nuts, But I Love It!! I think of Ant everytime I see one of these pic's!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

lol! I definitely have them burned on a CD somewhere... wait till I get my new puppy... then I'll post some pooping pictures (T-minus 4 hours, 52 minutes until we depart!)


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Yep, Your Nuts, But I Love It!! I think of Ant everytime I see one of these pic's!!


I was thinking the same thing! Has anyone talked to him at all?


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, as gross as it is...here is my contribution of Rufus! LOL 

"Can't I have some privacy?"


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Murphy1029 said:


> Ok, as gross as it is...here is my contribution of Rufus! LOL
> 
> "Can't I have some privacy?"


haha, he doesn't look too happy about that.

When my little eskipoo pees, she squats and lifts her back leg. I'll try to get a pic sometime. WOW, I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just took a great one!! I'll post it when I get home lol!! It's esp. bad b/c I caught the "poop" in the pic too haha!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I just took a great one!! I'll post it when I get home lol!! It's esp. bad b/c I caught the "poop" in the pic too haha!!


ewe......was it mid air?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> ewe......was it mid air?


It was kinda from butt to ground lol :uhoh: But it was Sawyer so his butt wasn't very far off the ground


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> It was kinda from butt to ground lol :uhoh: But it was Sawyer so his butt wasn't very far off the ground


haha, can't wait to see the pic. Maybe you should consider framing that one lol


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

The look on Rufus's face is priceless


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay... sorry I forgot to post earlier... but here he is... is all his glory lol!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Did Dog join under another name? ROFL (Long story for the newbies.)


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

heres a cute one of katie


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ok that pic of Sawyer totally cross the pooping pic line!!! LMAO


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

Hahaha and here I thought I was silly for taking a picture of Maya peeing yesterday! It's not my fault she had to go right in the middle of our photoshoot!:doh: No pooing pictures though..maybe I'll get some soon! I'll just have to follow her around with the camera! :lol:

This is a funny/odd/cute thread! Let's see some more pictures, people!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

:doh::doh::doh: look what i've started... LOL.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> ok that pic of Sawyer totally cross the pooping pic line!!! LMAO


see I was just trying to get a *clean* pooping pic when I took that photo... little did I know just how clear of a shot I got


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sawyer is going to be sooo embarassed when he grows up and brings home his first girlfriend and you bring out his baby photos!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I forgot that I actually do have one of Jester! : He was so embarassed that he refused to look at me.......


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Is nothing sacred? Okay, I guess know the answer to that question. 
Here is Natasha's first poop on grass. Followed by Natasha 2 years later, as you can see she is wishing I would go away and leave her alone.
And finally, one of Bob's sisters giving him a demonstration of the proper pooping stance.....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Opus, our first golden was much more dignified. She would not do her business unless we turned our back to her.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

MayasMommy said:


> Hahaha and here I thought I was silly for taking a picture of Maya peeing yesterday! It's not my fault she had to go right in the middle of our photoshoot!:doh: No pooing pictures though..maybe I'll get some soon! I'll just have to follow her around with the camera! :lol:
> 
> This is a funny/odd/cute thread! Let's see some more pictures, people!


 
:doh:Oh.... you're right.... I know I have some of Bob peeing ..... but I've posted enough images on this topic.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

OOh, finally got some pictures uploaded today...took lots just for this thread.


















"Hey man, whatcha doin'?"


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i (thankfully) have no pooping pictures, but do have a nasty story! last year I was driving home and saw some dogs by the road up ahead so I slowed down just to be careful. anyway i noticed one was having some pooping issues (major diarrhea) and was acting really pained, poor thing was in mid squirt (sorry, I told you it was gross!) when the other dog ran over and started humping her. I was so shocked I almost wrecked my car! I laid on the horn-but to no avail, she kept pooing & he kept humping, poor thing...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> i (thankfully) have no pooping pictures, but do have a nasty story! last year I was driving home and saw some dogs by the road up ahead so I slowed down just to be careful. anyway i noticed one was having some pooping issues (major diarrhea) and was acting really pained, poor thing was in mid squirt (sorry, I told you it was gross!) when the other dog ran over and started humping her. I was so shocked I almost wrecked my car! I laid on the horn-but to no avail, she kept pooing & he kept humping, poor thing...


LMAO HAHA! Poor dog....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

These make me laugh! Unfortunatley I dont have any


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> o'kay... sorry I forgot to post earlier... but here he is... is all his glory lol!!


You guys are killing me!!!! Okay, how 'bout a contest? "Caption This"

" Uh,Oh...Mom knows I got into the tootsie rolls....."


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I would be willing to post some pics of Ike, but he's very modest and always closes the door...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Finally got one worthy during our snow storm today...although it's a long shot...


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Is nothing sacred? Okay, I guess know the answer to that question.
> Here is Natasha's first poop on grass. Followed by Natasha 2 years later, as you can see she is wishing I would go away and leave her alone.
> And finally, one of Bob's sisters giving him a demonstration of the proper pooping stance.....


 
Bob really seems entertained


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Geez, can't a girl get a little privacy? Fergus likes his "cookies" warm from the oven (ew. sorry. did that go to far?):


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Coffee prefers a little background.... music? Let's do the Kangaroo











dg


----------

